# Acadia Photos: Aerial, Hiking, Ocean.



## climbit (Jun 7, 2002)

Sorry to bore anyone with "family" photos - but its the only hike I've got in this year.

We took a quick scenic flight and then hiked Sargent from the Slide Trail off Rt 198.  The ocean shots are from Great Head. 

Photo Gallery


S.


----------



## Greg (Jun 13, 2002)

Great pics. We took a hike up *Dorr* over the Memorial Day weekend. Acadia is truly a unique place.


----------

